# Rubber squeaking sound when turning.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is it a chirp?


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Is it a chirp?


It sounds like something is making contact with something rubber when you first turn the wheel in either direction. Much more pronounced when it gets warmer out. The boot at the firewall seemed the obvious culprit especially since it had popped out of place.

Trying to figure out where the EPS bracket is located that is mentioned in the TSB...



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/SB-10069296-9133.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The last picture on page 8 is called out as the EPS (electronic power steering) bracket.

this is from the Korean Built repair manual, but may be similar:






Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Steering Column Replacement (Right Hand Drive) - Steering Wheel and Column - Steering







www.ccruze.com


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Took a video of the sound.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That is a bad upper strut mount. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> That is a bad upper strut mount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The sound isn't coming from the struts, though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tustin1 said:


> The sound isn't coming from the struts, though.


It sounds like it's coming from the upper strut mount rotating around in place (it shouldn't). Grab the top of them and see if they easily rotate.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It sounds like it's coming from the upper strut mount rotating around in place (it shouldn't). Grab the top of them and see if they easily rotate.


No movement in the mounts. The sound is coming from where the steering shaft goes through the firewall on the engine side. I've had it on jack stands with the wheels off to try to determine what's causing the sound.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tustin1 said:


> No movement in the mounts. The sound is coming from where the steering shaft goes through the firewall on the engine side. I've had it on jack stands with the wheels off to try to determine what's causing the sound.


Yikes. Mine made a TINY bit of noise in the 12 from inside the car...which was cured by putting a little bit of marine grease around the bearing where it goes through the firewall.

I find it hard to believe something without much weight/force on it is making THAT much noise.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

It's completely bizarre. It just started out of nowhere with no symptoms other than the **** squeak. When it's cooler out like first thing in the morning, it hardly makes a sound at all. It's only the first quarter to half a turn each way too. After that no squeak. There's no real change to the feel of the steering either, only a very slight notchiness moving the wheel of center.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

It kinda sounds like styrofoam squeaking.... maybe the bottom housing of the steering wheel is rubbing on something and then getting amplified through the steering shaft? Crazy idea but it’s worth a shot to check maybe.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

The only thing I noticed when inspecting the front end was a small tear in the right lower ball joint boot. I brushed it off as something that I need to replace but not the source of the noise. For kicks, I googled ball joint squeak this morning and came up with this noise on a Mustang (another of a Dodge truck).






The sound is dead on and the rip is there but would the sound really travel that far away from the problem?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

that noise is dead on!


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Just had the control arm replaced and it still squeaks. They're trying to pinpoint it now...

Edit: they're claiming an internal fault in the steering rack


----------



## Eni (6 mo ago)

Tustin1 said:


> Just had the control arm replaced and it still squeaks. They're trying to pinpoint it now...
> 
> Edit: they're claiming an internal fault in the steering rack


@Tustin1 —- I have the same issue on my 2017 Cruze- can you tell me what the fix was please.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I have the same thing, but just when turning the wheel to the left about 1/8th of a turn, only when hot, and only when rolling. I haven't had a chance to get in there and spray any lithium grease yet.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Upper strut mount/bearing worn out?


----------



## matt2014peake (4 d ago)

Mine has been doing this exact same thing for a couple months now. Was wondering if anyone ever figured out what the issue was?


----------

